# This



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

If anyone else gets a network called *THIS* and you dig cheesy and B-horror flicks like I do, be sure to check out the channel.

Most of the genre stuff plays on the weekends, and especially late Saturday night at 11:00 p.m. and 1:00 a.m., but also later and often on Sundays.

Over the course of the past few weeks, they have aired such gems as *The Incredible Two-Headed Transplant (1971) , Killer Klowns From Outer Space (1988), Dr. Heckyl and Mr. Hype (1980), Murders In The Rue Morgue (1971)*, and many, many more.

Tomorrow night is one of my all time favorites, *Scream, Blacula, Scream! (1973)*

Again, if you like some high grade calcium with your fright flick fix, check out this joint.

http://www.thistv.com/


----------

